# breeding...



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I was just wondering, so that I could start getting my lfs some more fish, what is a good kind of fish that you can tell is a male or female, that will not eat their fry...
I was thinking like green terrors...
Or something like that.
k Thanks!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Generally, male cichlids have "egg spots" on their anal fins. As far as eating their young, it depends on the personality of the fish. Some are very protective and won't let other fish get close and others will just abandon them.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The best thing to do is when you see her with frys in her mouth, scoop her up with a net and she'll spit them out.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok, i was thinking of green terrors, what would be the best size of tank for breeding pair of green terrors? like 75 gallon? cuz I cannot do a 125 gallon tank or bigger (no room)
The most I can do is maybe at the most 75 gallon...
Would that be able to hold like 2 green terrors?
How can you tell the green terrors or things like that apart?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jack Dempseys, Convicts, defintely not Green Terrors. Possibly salvinis...

www.cichlidmadness.com

That's the best place to ask.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> The best thing to do is when you see her with frys in her mouth, scoop her up with a net and she'll spit them out.


 All of rchan's advice is for moothbrooders (mostly malawi African cichlids).
These are the best for sexual dimorphism and good fry output.
Get a male and several females (and NO OTHER FISH) and set them up in a 30 gallon or larger tank. Have a fry rearing tank ready and you're set (you just need to learn how to get fry out of the females mouth at the right time "stripping").

We have people that can field these questions ck!

Try electric blues for africans. For new world cichlids, you have very few mouth brooders but the cichlids crazyklown listed work.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> We have people that can field these questions ck!












Er you can also do rams, and if you can get your hands on them get a pair of Cockatoo cichlids. Small and beautiful!

Oh and Firemouths and Acaras, they look VERY similar to Green Terrors but stay a bit smaller.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Can someone just please tell me one certain species that gives good output of fry, that can be put into like a 28 gallon tank, then be put into a 55 gallon tank?
I dont mind the convicts, but I dont really like them that much...
One species?
Ill put a poll in order.
Cuz my 28 gallon tank will be empty by this monday, cuz I am moving out my rbp's and my oscar.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

really easy to breed


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

what are really easy to breed?
convicts, yeah I know, but I like all the others...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fishyfrenzy21 said:


> ok, i was thinking of green terrors, what would be the best size of tank for breeding pair of green terrors? like 75 gallon? cuz I cannot do a 125 gallon tank or bigger (no room)
> The most I can do is maybe at the most 75 gallon...
> Would that be able to hold like 2 green terrors?
> How can you tell the green terrors or things like that apart?


 a 75g should hold a pair of GT's









females are smaller and less colorful


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Voted for firemouth. Hard to beat for your situation, they're not too aggressive to kill each other in your set-ups either.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I also voted firemouth, they look cool and I dont know about you but around here they sell for quite a bit


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sorry to be like all the others, but i am going with a a breeding triplet of convicts...
k thanks for everything!


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

if ur a begginer id definately go with cons.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

most will eat babies


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Sorry to be like all the others, but i am going with a a breeding triplet of convicts...
> k thanks for everything!


 your cons awt to get better at being parents with each batch of fry too,

more sh*t


----------

